# حصرى STANDARD METHODS FOR THE EXAMINATION OF THE WATER AND WASTEWATER 21st Edition



## القزونى (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى 
الكتاب الذى لا يتخى عن اى كيميائى تحليل مياة 
STANDARD METHODS FOR THE EXAMINATION OF THE WATER AND WASTEWATER 21st Edition 

اهداء اليكم 

links


http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/46riny/smww_20th_pdf.rar

or





http://rapidshare.com/files/6504639...ter_Wastewater-APHA_AWWA_20thEd-1999-EXE_.rar​


----------



## عادل دويكات (6 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز "القزوني"

اشكرك على هذه الجهد الرائع جدا

هذا ما انتظرته منذ زمن طويل

ارجوا من حضرتكم ان ترفعوا الملف على موقع اخر بسبب انقطاع التحميل في كلا الرابطين الموجودين اعلاه

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ربيع هاني مومني (6 مايو 2009)

شششششششششششششككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااا
جججججججججججزززززززززززززيييييييييييييييييللللللللللللللللللللللاااااااااااااا


----------



## M.eltaief (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

نامل منكم تزويدنا بالرابط الخاص بالطبعه 21 وليس الطبعه 20 *
http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/4...w_20th_pdf.rar
**http://rapidshare.com/files/65046390...-1999-EXE_.rar* 
لكم جزبل الشكر


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (6 يوليو 2009)

لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير والامتنان, بهذه الجهود المشكوره فعلا نشعر باالتقدير والاحترام بالانتماء والتعاون الاخوي والعلمي لهذا الملتقي الاكثر من رائع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على الكتاب الأكثر من رائع وبارك الله فيك ووفقك ......


----------



## محمد عزيز (7 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
اتمنى ان تواصل في نفس المجال


----------



## أبو معمر (8 يوليو 2009)

لك كل الشكر و التقدير أخي القزوني على الهدية القيمة وفقك الله


----------



## sundes (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع ونرجو تزويدنا بالطبعه 21 لسنه 2005


----------



## M.eltaief (5 مايو 2010)

الاخ مهندس المحبة 
الاخ القزونى

بعد التحيه

نامل منكم تزويدنا بروابط الطبعه ال(21) وليس الطبعه ال(20) وليس كما جاء فى مشاركتكم التاليه.
وشكرا لكم على الاهتمام للتواصل العلمى.

*حصرى STANDARD ETHODS FOR THE EXAMINATION OF THE WATER AND WASTEWATER 21st Edition*

*بإشراف : مهندس المحبة *

*السلام عليكم اخوانى *
*الكتاب الذى لا يتخى عن اى كيميائى تحليل مياة *
*STANDARD METHODS FOR THE EXAMINATION OF THE WATER AND WASTEWATER 21st Edition *​ 
*اهداء اليكم*​ 
*links*​ 
*http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/4...w_20th_pdf.rar*​ 
*or*​ 
*http://rapidshare.com*​


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (6 مايو 2010)

شكراً على الكتاب
والله يوفقك لك خير


----------



## weswes (6 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد محمد نواب (7 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي العزيز اشكرك جدا على الكتاب القيم 
ولكن عندي مشكلة في التحميل وانا محتاج 
جدا الى الكتاب ارجو ان تتكرم علي وان ترسله
الى 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## حسن هاشم (26 مايو 2010)

أشكركم جداً على هالتعب وأتمنى المزيد منكم ومني بس عندي طلب لو ترسلون الكتاب على أيميلي لأن الشبكة ضعيفة عندي شوي وأكون شاكر إليكم جداً مع تمنياتي بالموفقية للجميع . (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## safa aldin (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراُ


----------



## الأزهري-89 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

لله يبارك فيك


----------

